
Enter a pair of names to see if any intersections in the US match those names - eddyg
https://www.crossing.us
======
maze-le
Good, that no such intersection exists, or it would immediatly collapse into a
black hole:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Chandrasekhar/Schwarzs...](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Chandrasekhar/Schwarzschild)

It does not exist, or maybe it exists, but only in superposition:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Heisenberg/Schr%C3%B6d...](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Heisenberg/Schr%C3%B6dinger)

Sadly, non computable:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Turing/Church](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Turing/Church)

Computable, but only by partial Integration:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Hamilton/Lagrange](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Hamilton/Lagrange)

For friends of modern art:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Pablo/Salvador](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Pablo/Salvador)

------
YCode
My wife took it as a highly romantic gesture when I sent her the link for our
names.

So thanks for the easy points!

~~~
qqg3
I wanted to do the same thing, no results! I guess thats what having obscure
names is all about

~~~
infogulch
Yeah I wouldn't expect many streets are named "qqg3".

~~~
altotrees
I tried to search for something I could take as a cosmic sign, inputting my
girlfriend's name and then my own. Nada. Zippo. Zilch.

We were however eating in a restaurant last year, a pizza place where people
scribbled on the walls in marker, kind of an added character thing. Above my
girlfriend's left shoulder were our names in faded writing, dated 4 years
prior. We do not have fairly common names, so I'll take that as my sign.

Anyway, I digress. This is pretty cool and I have sent it along to my friends.

~~~
itcrowd
Do you interpret it as a positive sign (since your names were there) or
negative sign (since the writing has faded)..?

~~~
altotrees
Good question...I would say a positive sign. Although faded, the names were
still there four years later — kind of like how initial infatuation fades but
hopefully the deeper love stays strong?

Maybe a reach.

------
ryanschneider
This one always makes me giggle when driving through it but didn't show up on
the site:

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Antonio+Pkwy+%26+Avenida+D...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Antonio+Pkwy+%26+Avenida+De+Las+Banderas,+Rancho+Santa+Margarita,+CA+92688/@33.6202726,-117.6115259,3a,66.8y,218.94h,84.23t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sKw9IqhxyKCHC8DJQbPwc8A!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0x80dceb912706b9b3:0x3944f2782af6fbd5)

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Antonio/Banderas](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Antonio/Banderas)

------
dodo6502
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/hooker/pleasure](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/hooker/pleasure)

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/charles/manson](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/charles/manson)

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/colon/butz](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/colon/butz)

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/strait/crooked](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/strait/crooked)

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/inyo/butte](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/inyo/butte)

------
madcaptenor
I can't tell if there's an intersection of Church and State. All the top
results at
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/church/state](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/church/state)
(for me) have Church Street/Road intersecting with State Highway X or similar.

~~~
winestock
Ann Arbor, Michigan (the location of the main University of Michigan campus)
has a Church Street and a State Street, but they do not intersect.

I read a joke that went: In Ann Arbor, separation of Church and State is about
three blocks.

~~~
macintux
I stumbled across an amusing sequence of streets in Brooklyn, Indiana. When
you leave Home Avenue, you can go one block west to Church Street, or one
block east to Hooker Street.

------
djrogers
I'm honestly kinda fed up with sites that prompt me to share my geolocation
while they load. Why should I have to clear a prompt before accessing the
site? And it clearly works well without knowing my location, so why make the
prompt something everyone has to go through?

~~~
choward
Thanks for mentioning this. I'm now pretty sure this is the reason some sites
don't load at all in the app that I use.

------
vowelless
Nice! But I wish I could also check for triplets so I could find absurdities
like this Bellevue,Bellevue,Bellevue intersection in Seattle :

[https://goo.gl/maps/fj55h9auMSL2](https://goo.gl/maps/fj55h9auMSL2)

~~~
huac
And imagine if that intersection was in Bellevue!

------
chiph
Some developer is a Tolkien fan:

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/rivendell/middle%20ear...](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/rivendell/middle%20earth)

~~~
winestock
There's an entire subdivision in Sterling Heights with several Tolkienesque
road names.

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/lorien/elrond](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/lorien/elrond)

------
ratinacage
There are actually two of these:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/tesla/edison](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/tesla/edison)

~~~
madcaptenor
I was expecting these to be in horrible suburban office parks.

------
amyjess
Here's one that's only found in the suburb where I grew up:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/analog/digital](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/analog/digital)

------
madcaptenor
A politically relevant one:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/donald/moscow](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/donald/moscow)

(It's actually the intersection of "Don" and "Moscow". But judging from the
other street names here, "Don" was probably intended to be the river in
Russia.)

~~~
ctab
The story of why a tiny town in Kansas has Russian-themed street names is
pretty fascinating (to me anyway):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Munjor,_Kansas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Munjor,_Kansas)

~~~
tuespetre
It's fascinating to me too; I live in Ellis county and my wife and I both have
Volga German ancestry :)

------
kbutler
Single name search seems broken:

    
    
      We couldn't find any intersections for James
    
      We couldn't find any intersections for Molly
    

Actually, looks like it's just broken in general.

    
    
      We couldn't find any intersections for james and molly
    

But it worked a few minutes ago...

~~~
rockostrich
The endpoint is throwing 502s now. Looks like they decided to just handle all
bad responses with "We couldn't find any intersections..."

~~~
numerum-bestiae
True, anything else would've been better - even a 404. Kept me wandering

~~~
pc86
Where did you end up?

------
wiredfool
Not entirely sure how the listing for Peachtree and Peachtree didn't find
anything in Georgia.

~~~
rosser
Years ago, I was visiting friends in Atlanta, one of whom was a civil engineer
for GDoT. He took me to the intersection of Rosser Rd and Rosser Pl.

~~~
jandrese
That's hardly uncommon. Up near Calgary they went big on planned developments.
If you lived in oaktree then you would come in on Oaktree Road, turn off on
Oaktree lane, take the corner at Oaktree Place, and then turn on your street,
Oaktree circle.

Mail got misdelivered quite frequently in that area, often because the people
addressing it weren't paying enough attention.

------
SaintGhurka
It seems to have trouble with street names that don't start with the search
string. So it didn't find the corner of Antonio and Banderas, maybe because
it's "Avenida de las Banderas".

Nearby Antonio and Oso Parkway was no problem, though.

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/antonio/oso](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/antonio/oso)

Then again, it doesn't have a problem with the San in "San Antonio Avenue"

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/antonio/flores](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/antonio/flores)

~~~
commandar
I don't think it's just location in the string. It couldn't find this one
either.

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Nancy+Reagan+Dr,+Alpharett...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Nancy+Reagan+Dr,+Alpharetta,+GA+30005/@34.1072692,-84.2260662,18.75z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x88f59c2aec90686d:0xc94daca46c75f1!8m2!3d34.1094714!4d-84.2267187)

------
seanmcdirmid
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/democrat/republican](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/democrat/republican)

Who would have thought that only one would exist in...Memphis.

~~~
dictum
_It 's easy if you try..._

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Democrats](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Democrats)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Meh, southern democrats exist because some southern voters still associate
Lincoln with today's republican party.

------
raffandi
There's also
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/bill/ted](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/bill/ted)

~~~
chiph
The greatest and least heinous of all intersections.

------
dmode
Contrary to popular opinion, Trump and Lincoln does meet:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/trump/lincoln](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/trump/lincoln)

------
onorton
Managed to find my name in it. I suppose both parts are fairly common.

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Oliver/Norton](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Oliver/Norton)

------
dblock
My favorite:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/President/Clinton](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/President/Clinton)

------
sharemywin
There's always one of us in every group...

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/ball/nut](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/ball/nut)

~~~
madcaptenor
I'm not even going to ask what a nut hatch is.

~~~
snerbles
It's a small passerine bird.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuthatch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuthatch)

~~~
mywittyname
When I was in sixth grade, our science teacher had us go bird watching every
school day and document the birds we'd saw.

Eleven-year-old me immediately became obsessed with red-breasted nuthatches.
To this day, when I see one, I'll yell out to my wife, "Look! A red-breasted
nuthatch!"

~~~
nathancahill
Wait until you see a Great tit _(Parus major)_

~~~
Symbiote
Or any thrush ( _Turdus_ ), booby ( _Sula_ ), crane ( _Bugeranus_ , old name).

There are many, many rude-sounding Latin names.

------
supernumerary
If you like this, you'll also like:
[https://www.what3words.com](https://www.what3words.com)

------
kaslai
Good, it correctly finds my favorite local intersection:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Kitchen%20dick/Woodcoc...](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Kitchen%20dick/Woodcock)

------
ehayes
There is no intersection of Technology and Liberal Arts
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Technology/Liberal%20A...](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Technology/Liberal%20Arts)

------
cylinder
A developer in Florida was probably really
homesick.[https://www.crossing.us/intersection/12110431995188_11043201...](https://www.crossing.us/intersection/12110431995188_110432017644)

~~~
Sleeep
Wow, that -entire- neighborhood is named after places in New York: Ithica,
Albany, Buffalo, Elmira, Mt. Vernon, Great Neck, Jamestown, Middletown, New
Rochelle, Coney Island, Syracuse, Queens, Niagra, Yonkers, Catskill, Cohoes,
Westchester

The only streets that aren't associated with New York place are Terita, Faith,
and Norwick.

There's also a whole bunch of other NY places in surrounding streets. (Utica,
Rye, Troy, Rochester, Corning, Rome, Vassar, etc.)

Really cool! The cool part is pretty much the entire state is covered,from The
City to the Hudson Valley to Western NY, to the Southern Tier.

(Found the person who grew up in New York)

------
cdevs
I wonder how a simple site like profit on a mobile ad, I assume it's only good
on certain bumps of viral traffic and even then would get around 300 a month.
If it's doing well then I need to pump out some simple mobile sites

------
tcbawo
Who knew that the universe had so many nexuses:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/1st/1st](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/1st/1st)

------
NDizzle
Ha, it found the intersection that made me giggle when I was 10, and still
makes me smile.

The intersection of Crouch St. and SE P St. in Bentonville, AR. Crouch and
pee, everyone. My grandma lived on the corner there thirty years ago.

------
SilasX
Sadly, there's still no Jekyll & Hyde:

[https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Jekyll/Hyde](https://www.crossing.us/intersections/Jekyll/Hyde)

------
everyone
I amazed commenters here are looking up non-rude intersections. Classy bunch!

~~~
madcaptenor
I think most people probably start by looking up rude ones, then feel a bit
embarrassed and move on to non-rude.

------
CodeWriter23
This confirms for me that when my grandfather would say "I'll be at the corner
of Walk & Don't Walk", he was employing a euphemism that meant he was going
out drinking.

------
reallynice
It’s worth mentioning that you can enter just one name and Crossing will pull
in a bunch of intersections across the country that contain that one moniker.

------
yitchelle
I think it is cute that the Amazon adverts that is on the side of the screen
leverage the names you entered into the search bar. Quite clever actually.

------
Sohcahtoa82
Oooh...it seems to be smart, or at least accepts loose matches. I searched for
"Judith" and it matched a street named "Judy".

------
jandrese
Having lived in the south for a few decades, I am extremely surprised there is
no Jackson and Lee intersection anywhere.

------
chheplo
I tried The example given on the landing page and it's not working either.

------
nsxwolf
We couldn't find any intersections for haight and ashbury

Am I missing something?

------
komali2
What is this site doing with my geolocation information?

------
hibbelig
It doesn't find Grant and Green in SF.

~~~
jeremybmerrill
Here it is:
[https://www.crossing.us/intersection/06110498932921_11049893...](https://www.crossing.us/intersection/06110498932921_110498932948)

~~~
hibbelig
Thank you.

------
wink
Voight/Kampff - 0

Sapir/Whorf - 0

Deming/Kruger - 0

:(

~~~
domador
Dunning/Kruger, perhaps?

~~~
wink
hehe, thanks. My bad.

But still 0

------
epx
I asked a very famous NY intersection, "Walk w/ Do not walk" and it didn't
find :( :)

------
alistairSH
Site is broken. Nothing works.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
Site was overloaded. It's working now.

